# schools



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

My daughter was 3 year old on November 2013. My question is what age does a child start nursery school? I do want her to go to nursery school to learn to interact with others. I believe the program is nursery school, kindergarten then grade school. I do live in Angeles and to avoid the stress of changing school so prefer a school that goes from nursery school to grade school and also uses English but The most important thing is it has to be a good school. Any suggestions?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> My daughter was 3 year old on November 2013. My question is what age does a child start nursery school? I do want her to go to nursery school to learn to interact with others. I believe the program is nursery school, kindergarten then grade school. I do live in Angeles and to avoid the stress of changing school so prefer a school that goes from nursery school to grade school and also uses English but The most important thing is it has to be a good school. Any suggestions?


Hi Phil,

We have kids but all are older than that age with the youngest being 10yrs old. My wife said that nursery (prep) here should start at age 4. We live close to you but outside of Angeles proper so I don't know what schools to refer you to.

Education and even early education is important. But more important than that is her safety. With that in mind, I really would suggest having lunch or a drink at the VFW post over there. Visit with some of the guys that are hanging around inside and see what references on schools you get.


Gene


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> We have kids but all are older than that age with the youngest being 10yrs old. My wife said that nursery (prep) here should start at age 4. We live close to you but outside of Angeles proper so I don't know what schools to refer you to.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gene for the advice! My wife started talking to her friends about enrolling her into school. She tends to take one or two people experience as bible and do little research. She told me tonight 2 of her friends said my daughter can start kindergarten at 3.5 years (June) at Saint John international school. I am very busy now planning my trip to the USA and will follow up when I get back to the Philippines.

Tony


----------



## craveforeric (Feb 23, 2014)

For families who can afford it, they enroll their children at the age of 2.5 on summer school so they can start learning how to interact socially. Fast learners are enrolled to prep/nursery schools at an early age of 3. <Snip>


----------

